# wquiles: ATTN!!!



## Gordo (Jul 13, 2011)

Will,
In Nov. of 2009 I purchased from you a Maglite customized Will-Mod-1D-P7 direct drive with 3AA to 1D adapter, 3 AA Eneloops, Borafloat Lens, MOP Aluminum Reflector.

On April 27th of this year my parent's home was damaged during the tornado outbreak here in Alabama. 

The light you made for me absolutely owned the night. It had no peers from anything battery operated. Having brightness, throw and flood it made orientation in the dark debris field that was once my parent's yard much easier in our attempts to recover our personal items. I did carry other lights. The floody ones were weak swallowed up by the dark. The throwy ones had such narrow fields of view, limiting discernment in the maze of fallen trees. 

I cannot rave enough about how pleased I am at how well this light performed. Thank you for you advice in this purchase and all your hard work. 

You friend in Alabama


----------

